# Keine Versionsnummern mehr für Firefox-User



## Heiko (16 August 2011)

Laut einem Bericht von heise.de werden in Zukunft die Versionsnummern von Firefox vor dem Anwender "versteckt". Auslöser war wohl nicht zuletzt die Diskussion über die neue Versionspolitik bei dem beliebten Browser, bei der schon minimale Änderungen zu "großen" Versionssprüngen führen.

Gut, ok, dann eben kein Firefox mehr. In letzter Zeit hat der mir eh wenig Freude gemacht. Allein den Sprung auf 5.0 habe ich echt bereut.


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2011)

Einen schönen Kommentar von Basic Thinking möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten: http://goo.gl/cLB5T

Er spricht mir aus dem Herzen...


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

Ganz unrecht haben die aber mit der Aussage nicht daß der User wissen will ob die Version aktuell ist oder nicht und die Nummer ziemlich egal ist.
Oft genug mußtest Du ja erstmal Deine Version prüfen und dann schauen ob die auch aktuell ist bis zur letzten Stelle hinterm Komma


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2011)

Man verliert aber total den Überblick ob sich überhaupt was Wichtiges getan hat. Früher war klar: Änderung hinter dem Komma -> kleine Änderung. Änderung vor dem Komma -> neue Funktionen, große Änderung.
Da hat man schon manchmal überlegt, ob man überhaupt updaten soll. Die Möglichkeit wird einem jetzt genommen.


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

Das mit den Versionen stimmte zum Schluß aber auch nicht mehr so und hat sich m.E. immer mehr vermischt.


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2011)

Und genau das ist das Probem.


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

Alternativen?
Wechseln und sich wieder an ein neues Prozedere gewöhnen?


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2011)

Ich nutze neuerdings vorwiegend Chrome. Der ist klein, schnell und macht fast alles.


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

und ist von Gurgel ...
Da hab´ ich irgendwie immer noch Skrupel


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2011)

Sind die nicht mittlerweile alle irgendwie gleich?


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

Wahrscheinlich haste Recht - einen Tod mußte sterben


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

Nr. 6 lebt ...

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Browser-F...nen-3340273.html?r=461523417760509&lid=134770


----------



## Devilfrank (17 August 2011)

Think outside the Fox


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2011)

Opera war immer nett, nur an sinnvollen PlugIns hat es lange gemangelt. Evtl. mittlerweile doch ne Alternative...


----------



## the_smurf (18 August 2011)

wer weiß, ob das überhaupt so umgesezt wird. Bis jetzt ists ja nur ein Vorschlag. Und so negativ, wie der bewertet wird, setzt Mozilla das Vorhaben am Ende doch nicht in die Tat um...


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2011)

Also bei der 6 steht die Nummer noch da wo sie hingehört


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2011)

Öha, es bleibt alles anders: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Firefox-behaelt-seine-Versionsnummern-vorerst-1331665.html


----------

